# E46 M3 Machine Polished & CarPro CQuartz Applied



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

*Machine Polish and CQuartz UK Application*

Towards the end of summer this year i decided to give the entire car a machine polish and then apply protection for the winter months.

Car was given the full decontamination process to begin with. Clayed using a CarPro clay cloth, de-tarred and then went round the car with Bilt-Hamber Korosol to remove any iron contamination.

I then taped the car up and moved onto the machine polish using a Kestrel DAS-6 Pro DA polisher. Initially i began with the AutoFinesse 3 step system but i found i wasn't achieving the level of correction i was hoping for on BMW hard paint plus it required 3 stages per panel. So i decided to switch to the Meguiars 2 step system. First stage i used Meguiars #105 with a 5.5" Microfibre cutting pad and then refined using Meguiars #205 on a 5.5" white Hexlogic finishing pad. #205 in particular is a dream to use and produces excellent results.

I really took me time doing this (around 2-3 days) working one panel at a time but i began to achieve a good level of correction removing the majority of swirls and RDS. The paint did look absolutely beautiful afterwards so felt pretty proud of what i achieved.

In terms of protection I wanted something that would give me a high level of gloss but with high durability therefore I decided to move onto Nano technology sealants. Plus I now had a decent base to apply a decent long lasting product. I am a massive fan of CarPro because their products are fantastic, reasonably priced, plus their customer service is simply spot on. So i decided to go with CarPro CQuartz UK. Before application i went round the car twice with CarPro eraser to ensure the surface was free from any oils or contamination and hopefully provide the best base for the CQUK to bond to. Application was very simple. I didnt take any pics during this stage as i wanted to concentrate on the application but very easy to apply - up, down and then in a criss-cross motion till the product flashed and wiped residue using a suede cloth. I left it an hour and then applied 2 coats of CarPro Reload to finish it off.

Immediately the reflections and depth of shine were apparent but over the next few weeks it was during the maintenance washes were i noticed how good the protection is. Using just a decent wash mitt and CarPro Reflect the car is incredibly easy to maintain now. The car just doesnt seem to get as dirty as it did if that makes sense. The water behaviour is pretty impressive too. Hopefully as long as I've applied it correctly it should last 1.5+ years. After this i don't think ill go back to waxes and traditional sealants.

Anyway enough chat heres a few photos i grabbed however not many during shots purely because i wanted to concentrate on the task in hand.

Kestrel DASPro 6 + Meguiars #105 & Meguiars #205:










CarPro Clay Cloth:



















Bilt-Hamber Korrosol



















Microfibre Cutting Pad:



















White Hexlogic 5.5 Finishing Pad:






















































































































CarPro Eraser 2 x Wipedowns:










CarPro CQuartz UK:


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

As I said over on cutters - amazing results!


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks stunning that mate


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Dal3D said:


> As I said over on cutters - amazing results!


Cheers buddy!


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

stunning saw this on cutters also.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

stunning job


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow that is stunning. Great work! Sitting at the perfect height as well.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely job! Great looking car


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent work, well done on a stunning car. I really like the style of the write up too!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Great results, I'm a big fan of CQUK just for ease of application alone, not to mention the protection and looks. Nice write up too.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Great job, I love the car too, an e46 M3 has been my dream car for years! Hopefully one day!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

also saw it on cutters, looks ace


----------



## Lostpaul (Jul 19, 2014)

Great job, some amazing reflection shots.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Whaaaaaay! Looks awesome mate. Great work. xx


----------



## reflex (Oct 11, 2014)

Great result, compliments. The car is a mirror!!


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunning. Love these cars!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

My God that's amazing. If you parked tour car with loads of different colours around you it would be very hard to tell what colour your car is due to the immense reflection . Just awesome. If only silver could look as good.


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Stunning reflection, just got a black car hope for reflection near that


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks incredible. Stunning car


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## L4Isoside (Nov 5, 2014)

Saw this on cutters too - looks lovely!


----------



## CRIPVW (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking super clean good work


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Cheers guys! Thanks for all the lovely comments


----------



## Jaym93 (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

Pugnut.. amazing results.. what condition was the paint in before you started? Do u fancy helping out on my black 530d lol  also..whats the cutters site/forumn everyone mentions?


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

CHALKYUK said:


> Pugnut.. amazing results.. what condition was the paint in before you started? Do u fancy helping out on my black 530d lol  also..whats the cutters site/forumn everyone mentions?


It was ok but in certain lights really showed up the swirl marks so i was keen to try correct as much as i could.

People mentioning cutters are referring to the BMW enthusiast forum M3Cutters - http://forums.m3cutters.co.uk :thumb:


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Very impressive, thats one shiny motor


----------



## mrhaz (Jun 11, 2013)

Awesome car and great job with the polishing etc


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice motor.. Great job mate.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Incredible job mate! Very impressive! What camera you using, pictures look top notch!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

The car looks stunning!


----------

